# ATV: independent suspension or swing arm?



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, looking to get an ATV. I will be using it for hunting and dragging a decoy sled into the fields. Corn and grain fields mostly and farm drives into fields&woods not hard use. I'm not interested in 4 wheeling, hill climbing. Too old to have my bones juggled anymore. So, which suspension would be better for this type of use. Thanks Brian


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Independent will be more forgiving on your body and have better ground clearance. Sounds like you wouldn't reap the benefits since you would be using it lightly. Either one would suffice. I think a single axle suspension might be stronger for hauling purposes. Check out a honda rancher. Inexpensive workhorses.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

As Gone Wishin said, the Honda line of ATVs are notorious for being reliable workhorses. To be honest, their ride sucks but if you're not concerned with using the machine for recreational riding, I would go with the Honda. When you consider straight axle vs. the independent suspension in the rear, independent does soak up quite a bit of the bumps and ruts and gives you better traction on uneven ground. Again, considering your stated use, you may want the IRS (independent rear suspension) to ensure you get where you want to be. 

Try using the website www.statewidelist.com and find a machine in your price range. I would search for the following machines:

Honda Rancher - Honda Foreman - Honda Rubicon

Polaris Sportsman

Yamaha Grizzly

Any of the above machines are solid and will provide you with all the capability you need. Again, for towing purposes, 400cc or better should help.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a 2006 honda rancher. They are hard to beat.


----------



## wlgds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a 2012 Honda foreman and really does a good job ice fishing hunting and work. The rancher is also a nice machine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank for the replies. Still looking. I was close to buying a Polaris sportsman but afthe all the bad reviews about customer service from factory and the parts issues, decided to stay away. I see several 2009-2012's for sale and wonder why?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I owned a 2003 artic cat 400 with independent suspension and I owned a 03 and an 05 Kawasaki the 03 was a 650 and the 05 was a 700 they were both prairies with the straight axle in them. the cat would go through places both the Kawasaki bikes would bottom out and get stuck. im not saying the Kawasaki bikes was bad bikes. they went through he## and kept on running. I wrecked the 700 several times turning it over on the side off a mountain in tenn and it rolled to the bottom bouncing off trees. I had a heck of time getting it straightened out but its still running good today. but they just wont go where independent suspension bikes will go.

if I was still riding bikes now I would buy a Kawasaki brute with independent suspension and plan to ride it for many yrs. good luck and have fun.
sherman


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a honda for years. Very reliable nothing bad to say about them. Just got a can am outlander. Smoothest ride there is out there in my opinion.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 04 honda rincon with independent suspension and done everything from riding the Hatfield & Macoy trails in WV to hauling a 12ft trailer full of wood thru the woods to going ice fishing with it. Has a very smooth ride imo. I have also ridden a can-am outlander and those are very nice too. 2 other options i would recommend are fuel injected and power steering. Driving over farm fields towing a trailer without power steering can be a strain.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys I'm still looking at them. You info has been great


----------

